# Health Insurance for Employee + Spouse?



## chocothunder (Oct 13, 2021)

Orientation is 10/28 - Just wondering if anyone knows what the health insurance is for TM + Spouse? Also, if you don't mind answering - typically what is the copay for the doctor?  

I applied on the 8th and got my offer this morning - without so much as an interview which shocked me. 

Thanks all - I'm happily reading and learning so much through all these posts!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Oct 13, 2021)

It varies state to state even county to county in places.  You'll have all the related info pertaining to your state soon enough if you can stick around.


----------



## Tacopie (Oct 17, 2021)

I have bind for 4 people it’s about $200.00 a pay.  Doctor is $25.  Scripts are $2. To $8 usually.


----------

